# Wolfenstein - The New Order



## Geoffrey (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone played this yet?  I'm thinking of getting it for PS3 and with the limited time I get to play games I need to choose carefully!  Looks good if a little cheesy maybe?  I wish there was a Last of Us 2!


----------



## golightly (Jul 28, 2014)

Have a look at this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/which-games-are-you-looking-forward-to-in-2014.318662/

There's some discussion about Wolfenstein amongst others.


----------



## Cid (Jul 28, 2014)

I thought it was very well done, but I played it on PC, natural home of the FPS. Having said that some of the cover controls probably make more sense on console. It's not as cheesy as you'd expect. There are female characters that aren't utterly 2-dimensional, there's emotion in there, the resistance are a mix of likeable and odd. Not simple. This is relatively speaking of course, but comes across better than many games (not played the last of us).

On the vital criteria of gameplay, it's very solid. I mean it's an FPS, there's not an enormous amount you can do with the format, but the sneak element is decent, the enemies variable enough and sometimes challenging. The mix of environments is great as well, won't spoil that. It's good, you definitely won't regret buying it.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 28, 2014)

I haven't played it but looks like it got all positive reviews, haven't seen any negative ones. I'm just waiting for it to drop in price a bit more before I get it (got a bit of a backlog atm). If you like FPS games and not bothered about multiplayer, then get it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 29, 2014)

I was given it as a pressie. 

It won't play on my crappy old pc


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 29, 2014)

yeah its great fun, killing nazis is always fun, ive finished the single player campaign , but need to play it again and make the ' other ' choice quite near the beginning


----------



## Geoffrey (Jul 29, 2014)

Think I'll pick it up this week.  Would rather have it for PC than PS3, my only regret when dumping the PC for a mac last year, there's just no where near the choice of games available.  The setting seams intriguing,  with the alternative history of the nazis at large after winning WW2.  I'll just have to wait until the wee mans in bed before I deal some death to the Nazi scum!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 29, 2014)

My mate uses windoze on the mac , and that seems to work


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2014)

Really like the look of it but put off but the lack of online multiplayer...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jul 31, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> My mate uses windoze on the mac , and that seems to work



I have heard of this, gonna have a look into it.



Kid_Eternity said:


> Really like the look of it but put off but the lack of online multiplayer...



This doesn't bother me really, I get bugger all time to play games these days and single player is much more suited to this I think.  Multiplayer always needs a bit of time investment to get the most out of it and I prefer to play against people I know.  Most people I know that game still play Battlefield obsessively and getting them to budge off that is not going to work.  Not played much multiplayer since the quake 3 days, that was a long time ago come to think of it!

I ordered it this morning, I shall let you know what I think...


----------



## Cid (Jul 31, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really like the look of it but put off but the lack of online multiplayer...



Its levels would make great multiplayer arenas, but really there's nothing to say that every fps should have a multiplayer, particularly if it ends up drawing the budget off the single player campaign (which usually happens).


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 1, 2014)

just completed it on hard, fucking ace game.


----------



## golightly (Aug 2, 2014)

I liked that you got subtitles for Fergus because he had a Scottish accent.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 2, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really like the look of it but put off but the lack of online multiplayer...



Whereas that was precisely the reason I bought it, they just focused on a solid single player. Old skool. Which reminds me, must go redeem my Doom beta code ...

Its a fantastic, very silly, solid FPS with, as others have said, more storyline, better characters and more emotional depth than I expected. Whilst remaining very silly. With plenty of replay ability.

Plus, bonus points for correctly using the following line, which entered my head moments before it was used, therefore making me roar with laughter:



Spoiler



"Well, I'm on the motherfucking moon"


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 2, 2014)

golightly said:


> I liked that you got subtitles for Fergus because he had a Scottish accent.



I liked that that the voice actor clearly was actually fucking Scottish for once, not some yank doing a pisstake impression


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2014)

Cid said:


> Its levels would make great multiplayer arenas, but really there's nothing to say that every fps should have a multiplayer, particularly if it ends up drawing the budget off the single player campaign (which usually happens).



Sure it's not a criticism just a preference. I don't tend to buy very many single player games as:


I like games I can play and play for months, which multiplayer is better for
I don't usually have the time to spend day after day on one games story until it's finished and prefer games I can jump in and out of.
The exception to the above is The Last Of Us, a game I nearly bought a PS3 to play but now have the remaster on PS4!


----------



## treelover (Aug 3, 2014)

Cid said:


> I thought it was very well done, but I played it on PC, natural home of the FPS. Having said that some of the cover controls probably make more sense on console. It's not as cheesy as you'd expect. There are female characters that aren't utterly 2-dimensional, there's emotion in there, the resistance are a mix of likeable and odd. Not simple. This is relatively speaking of course, but comes across better than many games (not played the last of us).
> 
> On the vital criteria of gameplay, it's very solid. I mean it's an FPS, there's not an enormous amount you can do with the format, but the sneak element is decent, the enemies variable enough and sometimes challenging. The mix of environments is great as well, won't spoil that. It's good, you definitely won't regret buying it.




That's sounds promising, couple of questions, are the enemies all mechanical robots, beefed up supermen, on a scale of 1-10 how much better than Wolfenstein 2010?


----------



## treelover (Aug 3, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> I was given it as a pressie.
> 
> It won't play on my crappy old pc




are you selling it?


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> That's sounds promising, couple of questions, are the enemies all mechanical robots, beefed up supermen, on a scale of 1-10 how much better than Wolfenstein 2010?


Most of the enemies are regular German soldiers.


----------



## treelover (Aug 3, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Whereas that was precisely the reason I bought it, they just focused on a solid single player. Old skool. Which reminds me, must go redeem my Doom beta code ...
> 
> Its a fantastic, very silly, solid FPS with, as others have said, more storyline, better characters and more emotional depth than I expected. Whilst remaining very silly. With plenty of replay ability.
> 
> ...



Thought Doom 3 was incredibly atmospheric if flawed, heard this is going to a bit serious sam.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> are you selling it?



This'll be the kick i need to upgrade


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> .... on a scale of 1-10 how much better than Wolfenstein 2010?



8.


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 3, 2014)

Started it this morning...  Enjoyed the opening hour or so, the scottish guy is funny if pretty one dimensional in the no messin Scottish style.  It was just hotting up a bit on the beach part and it crashed, and again after a reboot.... seems alright know though but have read a bit online about folk getting terminally stuck later on in the game. Brb


----------



## Dandred (Aug 7, 2014)

Most fun I've had in ages. 

Characters and story are just perfect for a game like this. 

Just as I was about to rescue the prisoners I though, "Isn't not going to be him, is it?" 

What other games like this can people recommend?


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Most fun I've had in ages.
> 
> Characters and story are just perfect for a game like this.
> 
> ...



Don't give too much away, just getting into it!!   It's good eh, story and characters are slickly done and the action feels just right.  Maybe the commanders set up is the only thing i'm not so keen on, wading through a never ending stream of grunts to pick them off once they have set of an alarm is a bit bugging but I guess it integrates the stealth aspect well, it's great sneaking up on them and stabing them in the neck!


----------



## maomao (Nov 8, 2014)

Half price (17.49) on Steam this weekend.


----------



## Cid (Nov 8, 2014)

It's well worth getting... It rates as a classic fps for me. It's a good all-rounder. Metro: 2033 or S.T.A.L.K.E.R probably lead for plot (bit of a sucker for post-nuclear dystopias), Bulletstorm for ridiculous combat, not a twitch fps, Deus Ex leads for stealth etc. But it's good. Bioshock leads the all-rounders I think, but the combat was annoying sometimes. The settings can be truly brilliant, and the attention to detail in creating a 1960s Nazi world is really, really good.


----------



## Cid (Dec 30, 2014)

£11.99 steam sale, so worth it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2014)

No online multiplayer, no deal.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2015)

I brought it in the Steam sale, and I'm really enjoying it. Lack of multiplayer doesn't really bother me, as I like a well done single player experience,  12 quid for 20+ hours or so of shootin' nazis and their dogs/robots etc works for me.  Wolfenstein 3D was the first first person shooter I played (found the full 6 mission pack on the hard drive of a computer at Sussex University...) 

I've just found the Wolfenstein 3d easter egg... nicely done...


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 12, 2015)

I loved this game. Thought it would be "ok", but it's really well done, it's very atmospheric and the alternate history storyline is well put together.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Started to lose me with the Hebrew superweapons and the visit to space, but didn't detract from the overall experience.



Agree with Kid_Eternity though, feels like there is a bit of a gaping hole where the multiplayer should be.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2015)

Bought this for ps4.  A very well done and hugely enjoyable shooter, but doesn't really feel next gen.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 17, 2015)

What single player shooter does?


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Bought this for ps4.  A very well done and hugely enjoyable shooter, but doesn't really feel next gen.


What's "next gen"?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 18, 2015)

tommers said:


> What's "next gen"?



Is this a trick question?


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is this a trick question?


Haha, no you said it doesn't feel next gen. What does next gen feel like?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 18, 2015)

tommers said:


> Haha, no you said it doesn't feel next gen. What does next gen feel like?



More polished than last gen.   It doesn't look any better than anything I played on my xbox360.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> More polished than last gen.   It doesn't look any better than anything I played on my xbox360.


Oh OK. Cool. I haven't gone next gen yet, wondering if its worth it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 18, 2015)

tommers said:


> Oh OK. Cool. I haven't gone next gen yet, wondering if its worth it.



I think you definitely notice the difference in GTA 5 and Watch Dogs, so, yeah, it's worth it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't get me wrong I love games with a solid single player (Mordor and Last of Us are great examples) but I try to keep my single player games to less than a third of my collection as I find playing online with friends generally more fun these days...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 18, 2015)

I just buy games and play them.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 18, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Don't get me wrong I love games with a solid single player (Mordor and Last of Us are great examples) but I try to keep my single player games to less than a third of my collection as I find playing online with friends generally more fun these days...



It's £17 - £18 ffs.  You get value for money.  I probably prefer single player games mostly - that way you don't have the humiliation of getting an arse kicking from 13 year olds with too much time to spare.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 18, 2015)

How much is it for the WII U


----------



## treelover (Mar 25, 2015)

New extension, 'Wolfenstein: The Old Blood' seems like a return to the gothic style of RTCW, castles,tombs, cable cars, ancient mythology, ancient ghoul soldiers.

11.69 with VIP on GMG, its a day one for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's £17 - £18 ffs.  You get value for money.  I probably prefer single player games mostly - that way you don't have the humiliation of getting an arse kicking from 13 year olds with too much time to spare.



And that's 18 I can and did spend on other games which give me more value.


----------



## treelover (Mar 26, 2015)

I8 pounds is a lot of money to some, I spent 20 quid on Assassins Unity, and look how that turned out, unplayble on pc for months.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 26, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And that's 18 I can and did spend on other games which give me more value.



You can get it for £15 now.


----------



## Cid (Mar 26, 2015)

treelover said:


> New extension, 'Wolfenstein: The Old Blood' seems like a return to the gothic style of RTCW, castles,tombs, cable cars, ancient mythology, ancient ghoul soldiers.
> 
> 11.69 with VIP on GMG, its a day one for me.




Ancient ghoul soldiers?


----------



## Cid (Mar 26, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And that's 18 I can and did spend on other games which give me more value.



For a certain value of value.


----------



## treelover (Apr 16, 2015)

11.90 on Games Planet, anyone reckon it will come down further nearer launch for Old Blood,

pls post now as it only has an hour on it


----------

